# HSS Battery Specifications



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone know the actual load specifications of the HSS1332ATD BATTERY (HR19-12) P/N: 31500-V45-A51 ? I can't seem to find it anywhere online and I'm far away from the blower...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tabora said:


> Does anyone know the actual load specifications of the HSS1332ATD BATTERY (HR19-12) P/N: 31500-V45-A51 ? I can't seem to find it anywhere online and I'm far away from the blower...


*12 volt 380CCA*


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Son of a gun. You got me thinking... Im going to be installing a gx390 on my hss928. And turns out the 1332 uses a 17ah battery that's taller and narrower then the 11ah 928 battery which is wider and shorter. New battery, new battery base, and new battery cover. More $$. 

I don't think it'll be nessesary to change to the bigger battery, though it's likely the right move. And that's all for my vent session. 

Anywho 
1332 17ah (Amp Hour)
928 11ah [edit]


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> 1332 17ah (Amp Hour)
> 928 10ah


Is the 928 a 11ah or 10ah....?

The HSS1332 may have a larger battery due to its few extra bells and whistles.......maybe


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Whoops, 11ah.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I checked when I got home this morning and the HSS1332ATD battery is 18Ah/20HR, so even a bit larger load capacity. A 22Ah/20HR would also fit in that same space, which is 7"Lx3"Wx7"H.

Looks like with a couple of minor base plate mods, the maximum battery dimensions would be 7"Lx4.5"Wx7"H, which would allow for a 35Ah/20HR battery.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Why????????????????? as long as it stays charged that is all you need to worry about. you are not turning over a DETROIT DIESEL engine with it.*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Perhaps if one wanted to run some seriously large lights off the battery, given the lack of capability of the 3 coils, they might be interested in a bit more load capacity. :2cool:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It's not that the charge coils are small, there is a lot going on, 3 circuits. Don't think there is any real estate left for more capacity.


----------

